# Need help with stamping dates on bars!



## Nickinator (Jan 18, 2016)

So I've got this buyer from hell on ebay that bought a set of 1958 Corvette bars from me, that I noted were off a 1958 Corvette, and he's claiming they should be stamped Schwinn- and has accused me of selling 'fake" bars, all because they're not stamped. 

Now I know that 1958 bars were not stamped, and were not stamped until mid 60's- and I have given him links to other similar years' bars currently listed on ebay, that are also not stamped. Has not convinced him, and he's just gotten nastier. 

I know there was a thread about this awhile ago, but does anyone have any good links that I can use to verify this? Gary?

Thx,
Darcie


----------



## bricycle (Jan 18, 2016)

Nickinator said:


> So I've got this buyer from hell on ebay that bought a set of 1958 Corvette bars from me, that I noted were off a 1958 Corvette, and he's claiming they should be stamped Schwinn- and has accused me of selling 'fake" bars, all because they're not stamped.
> 
> Now I know that 1958 bars were not stamped, and were not stamped until mid 60's- and I have given him links to other similar years' bars currently listed on ebay, that are also not stamped. Has not convinced him, and he's just gotten nastier.
> 
> ...




Hate folks like that... a professional told me...bla, bla, bla.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Jan 18, 2016)

Nickinator said:


> So I've got this buyer from hell on ebay that bought a set of 1958 Corvette bars from me, that I noted were off a 1958 Corvette, and he's claiming they should be stamped Schwinn- and has accused me of selling 'fake" bars, all because they're not stamped.
> 
> Now I know that 1958 bars were not stamped, and were not stamped until mid 60's- and I have given him links to other similar years' bars currently listed on ebay, that are also not stamped. Has not convinced him, and he's just gotten nastier.
> 
> ...




Search Box:[username] Pedalsnostalgia [post is #15; January 03, 2010; Thread: Jaguar Project Part two (continued)].

So, this is just one entry; but, hope it helps... pappy

Need to add: I've got about 5 ballooner Schwinn from 1946-1953; ten or more middle weights [includes two twinn] from 1957-1973 and one late 1961 Jag  has WALD on the handle bar end [plus another bike same] and couple from late sixties to early seventies that have part number in the serrated boss were the stem tightens... All these bikes were bought for being *OG*. Can send photos with serial number + dates...? Have never SEEN a "dated" handle bar on a Schwinn; Schwinn part number, yes.


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 18, 2016)

juanitasmith13 said:


> ...So, this is just one entry; but, hope it helps... pappy




Thank you Pappy. If anyone has pics of their early middleweight bars that they can post, please post, showing the middle area with no name stamp, thanks in advance. I will reference this thread for ebay, in case I can't locate a more formal document. 

Darcie


----------



## mcmfw2 (Jan 18, 2016)

Schwinn Starting stamping handlebars in 1965 and they were simply Stamped Schwinn with no part number or date.  1966 Marked the start of date stamps and part numbers on bars.

Mark


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 18, 2016)

mcmfw2 said:


> Schwinn Starting stamping handlebars in 1965 and they were simply Stamped Schwinn with no part number or date.  1966 Marked the start of date stamps and part numbers on bars.
> 
> Mark




Thank you Mark, that sounds right. Are you aware of any "official" docs or parts lists that would mention this?

Darcie


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Jan 18, 2016)

mcmfw2 said:


> Schwinn Starting stamping handlebars in 1965 and they were simply Stamped Schwinn with no part number or date.  1966 Marked the start of date stamps and part numbers on bars.
> 
> Mark




I learned something tonight... I mis-spoke above about seeing "schwinn" and a date. I have a zillion handle bars with "schwinn-part #-date". Mcmfw2 is right-on! All of these bars are from after 1965 on into 1970s... IF any one documents this handle bar "dating" it will be the book written by: William Love, "Classic Schwinn Bicycles" and sold by Memory Lane. I do not have that book; but, I have read it... there were a lot of  dates given for just such things. I do not remember if handle bar dates was one of those, tho...


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 18, 2016)

Nickinator said:


> Thank you Mark, that sounds right. Are you aware of any "official" docs or parts lists that would mention this?
> 
> Darcie




As far as I know there is no documentation from Schwinn stating when they started stamping any of the parts. Your buyer has a lot to learn if he's giving a seller crap over something he knows absolutely nothing about.


----------



## spoker (Jan 18, 2016)

its just plain logic if he knows anything about business and bicycle mfg,there are a large amount of part variations on schwinn bikes,why?lets say in 58 bike production was 600,000 units a year,to much for one vender to supply all the parts,so you have multiple vendors makin parts that met engineering specs but might vary cosmetically,and have the buyer provide documentation that shows all 58 schwinn had schwinn stamped and numberd bars,end of story!


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 18, 2016)

This guy is clueless about Schwinn, period. Which isn't the problem, as we all were at one point, but once you've been schooled on something you were wrong about, and being a jerk about, man up and admit you were wrong- don't dig in deeper! Sheesh. Gotta love the kooks on ebay.

Darcie


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Jan 18, 2016)

You could pass the ball to him... Ask him to show you a photo of a *"Schwinn"* marked handle bar with a *part #*, and a *date* from *1958*. Advise him none were marked until 1965 and after [or stated as was above in the good data of this thread]; ask for his 1958 proof.

 Then, ADVISE: No show such... No more complaint discussion.


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 18, 2016)

juanitasmith13 said:


> You could pass the ball to him... Ask him to show you a photo of a *"Schwinn"* marked handle bar with a *part #*, and a *date* from *1958*. Advise him none were marked until 1965 and after [or stated as was above in the good data of this thread]; ask for his 1958 proof.
> 
> Then, ADVISE: No show such... No more complaint discussion.




Right? He's asked ebay that I prove the bars are Schwinn. He's a nut, I've provided enough info to show I advertised them correctly, I did note they were off a '58. I do that for a reason Mr. Buyer! Duh. 

You know the funny thing is, they were only $22, and if he'd asked nicely I would have returned them if he'd made a mistake and bought the wrong ones, I've done that numerous times for people- as long as they pay the shipping not a big deal, I can resell them easily. It's just that he started off by filing a complaint, not contacting me first (which ebay tells you to do), then he started calling me names... ok dude you can go pound sand. 

Blocked him on all my accounts. If anyone wants his ebay user name for your blocked list, feel free to PM me 

Darcie


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 18, 2016)

Nickinator said:


> Right? He's asked ebay that I prove the bars are Schwinn. He's a nut, I've provided enough info to show I advertised them correctly, I did note they were off a '58. I do that for a reason Mr. Buyer! Duh.
> 
> You know the funny thing is, they were only $22, and if he'd asked nicely I would have returned them if he'd made a mistake and bought the wrong ones, I've done that numerous times for people- as long as they pay the shipping not a big deal, I can resell them easily. It's just that he started off by filing a complaint, not contacting me first (which ebay tells you to do), then he started calling me names... ok dude you can go pound sand.
> 
> ...




Wow. At least your not sitting around being bored.   As ole Tater Salad says, "You can fix ugly, but you can't fix stupid."


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jan 19, 2016)

There are tons of people on ebay who just love doing this kind of thing. They get some kind of enjoyment out of it. No matter what you say he will not be happy so as to prolong the drama.  ebay is going to side with him so just make him return them and know you have found a wack job.


----------

